# We are considering 6 months a year in Spain



## bienko (Sep 28, 2013)

We are considering moving to spain for 6 months of the year my husband has angina what is the healthcare like and would we need private health insurance?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Public healthcare is usually very good but you might be limited to using your EHIC - if they will accept it- for emergencies only. Only those working here or state uk pensioners can get free healthcare, and if you are signed on the spanish system you are not allowed to use the UK one, although this may change. Private healthcare may be an option but they may not cover pre existing conditions. Check out the threads on the forum there is lots of information and probably people who have done what you are thinking of. Check out the tax implications as well you don't want to be here more than 182 days in any calendar year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bienko said:


> We are considering moving to spain for 6 months of the year my husband has angina what is the healthcare like and would we need private health insurance?


Look here for some information about health care for those who receive pensions, workers, students etc
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, don't forget that unlike UK most drugs are available over the counter from chemists here.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If you are retired and if you have disposable cash, then what is keeping you. Come on life is better for such people here and a proven fact that you will live longer.


----------

